# Ace the thwarts?



## MoabColorado (Sep 2, 2009)

Would like to make room for extended trips and was wondering if it would be wise to remove the thwarts on my 14' Riken Miwok self bailer. May encounter III's and IV's...


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

If you use a rowing frame (except a stern frame) thwarts don't do anything structurally for your raft. Remove the thwarts


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

If you have removable thwarts in rowing mode you can ditch the thwarts for extra gear room - no big deal. Keep them in for paddle boating or if you have a day frame that doesn't have seating. If your thwarts aren't of the type that can be removed and replaced it is a tougher decision. You can deflate them and get most of the gear room as removing them. If you never run paddle boats cutting them out isn't a huge deal but will have some effect on the resale value of your boat...


----------



## MT_Dweller (Dec 17, 2007)

I had glued in thwarts on my Riken Pioneer, and as I rarely paddle rafted I cut them out. If the Miwok is like the Pioneer it is an easy task as they are glued in with 2 disks of hypalon stitched together. One disk was glued to the raft, the other to the thwart, so in cutting the stitching did not compromise any air holding on either the tubes or the thwarts. I then purchased the batten attach thwart system from NRS (NRS Adjustable Batten System) and glued the parts on the thwart and tubes.....now I can put them in when I want to paddle and remove them when the frame is in.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn those Riken non-removable thwarts eh? I've got a 5 year old Riken and the thwarts are huge, and non removable. I have found though, that when I completely suck them dry and push them out of the way onto the floor, they really don't restric how much room I have. I actually keep a little air in the one under my cooler, as it provides an additional buffer to bumps frum unda. And I REALLY like having them to paddle crew with friends. I would think twice about removing them. Though the previous owner said that a heat gun on lowest setting will melt the glue allowing you to pull them if you wish.


----------



## MoabColorado (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! I have only a rowing frame and the thwarts look removable. It's been a brutal winter here in eastern Utah, western Colorado. Haven't seen 50 degrees since before Thanksgiving. Really looking forward to warmer weather!


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Remove for sure.......
Took mine out of 16ft avon pro 15 years ago! now carry 150qt cooler and dry box in place of, great for grand trips!
Thrawts got cut up and use as spare hapalon patching material!


----------

